# "Guns in the hands of good people"



## KenpoTex (Aug 20, 2008)

good article...



> June 28, 2008, was a defining moment in my life. It was the day I shot and killed a man in the defense of my life and the lives of others. We all have defining moments. They might not be as tragic as taking another man's life, but they are events that change the way we look at things -- or even, perhaps, how we live our lives.


http://ydr.inyork.com/ci_10219218


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 20, 2008)

> I fired my first shot into his left thigh. It didn't stop him from coming at me. He grabbed my shirt, ripped off the top button and grabbed my right arm. That's when I shot him the second time point-blank into his thigh.


 
In his thigh?

Let me tell you guys, stats show that most people shot live. If you have to shoot, shoot COM or better. Maybe one shot will be enough, maybe not, but it has a much better chance of stopping that shooting them in the thigh. That only forces you to shoot again (and thus more likely to kill them, as he did) once that bullet in such a poor location does not do what you think it would do.

And never ever let them get that close once they have articulated they won't head your demands to stay back. He had already beaten up a lady in another car right in front of him (note: Don't do that in Texas... way to many people have guns to let you get by with that.)

Ken, that was a very good article. It shows how in different localities people see it so different. Here in Texas Brian Fentiman would be given a medal and there would be zero criticism. Those two women live only because he intervened.

Deaf


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 20, 2008)

He did what he had to do. I can't believe he suffered critisism for his actions. I suppose those critics would only be happy if he and his fiance were dead at the hands of those maniacs. 

Commons sense is indeed dead. Responsibility is also dead. Details be damned, if someone acts in this manner how can anyone percieve it as anything other than a threat to life and limb?!?!?! 

It just ....flabbergasts me! When did behavior like this become accepted? He chose to drive like an idiot. He chose to threaten innocents. He chose to threaten their lives...what happens if you take that for granted? You die. That's what happens. Yet, this fellow only tried to protect innocents and his own well being. He even tried to wound the dumb so-and-so and not kill him! 

I will never understand how some can defend behavior like this and think that protecting ones family, or the lives of innocents is unfounded. Sure, life is precious...and thats EXACTLY why this fellow was more than justified in shooting the road-rager. 

It was the road-rager that was endangering lives...for cryin' out loud... not the shooter. 

If the rager hadn't been showing his a-double-s he would probably still be alive. When are the bleeding hearts gonna wake up and smell the beans? YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS. That includes accepting the consequences of those actions. DUH! 

It's ridiculous. God bless Texas. It could be one of the last states left with any common sense and focus on actual individual liberties. 

If it was up to me, I'd give that guy a friggin' medal. He quite possibly saved a lot of lives putting that moron down.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 20, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> He did what he had to do. I can't believe he suffered critisism for his actions. *I suppose those critics would only be happy if he and his fiance were dead at the hands of those maniacs. *


As sick as it sounds, that is exactly the way these people (and I use the term loosely) think. Self reliance and the willingness to accept responsibility for your action sare anathema to that brand of liberal. Furthermore, they probably wet themselves at the very thought of a person who is willing to handle their problems without "Big Brother's" assistance and, if necessary, to hold others accountable for their actions.


----------



## chinto (Aug 21, 2008)

You did what you had to do, and fired a weapon at an attacker. you survived! that is the idea usually. 
that said, I would have shot center mass and then gone for neck or head if 2 to the chest did not stop him.  .. but if i point a weapon at a human being it is because I am convinced that if I do not stop him, and perhaps kill him instantly I will die, or my loved ones will. 
Under those conditions shooting to wound is irrational and dangerous. shoot to stop that attacker as effectively as possible! 

this is not an easy thing to do.. and I know not easy to live with. but It may be something that is demanded of you if you or a loved one is to live.


----------



## thardey (Aug 21, 2008)

chinto said:


> You did what you had to do, and fired a weapon at an attacker. you survived! that is the idea usually.
> that said, I would have shot center mass and then gone for neck or head if 2 to the chest did not stop him.  .. but if i point a weapon at a human being it is because I am convinced that if I do not stop him, and perhaps kill him instantly I will die, or my loved ones will.
> Under those conditions shooting to wound is irrational and dangerous. shoot to stop that attacker as effectively as possible!
> 
> * this is not an easy thing to do.. and I know not easy to live with. but It may be something that is demanded of you if you or a loved one is to live.*



I agree - I've trained myself to shoot COM. But at least he was able to pull the trigger -twice. It may have been the decision to shoot low that helped him overcome the hesitation to pull the trigger.


----------

